

Ask HN: What's the link to that flash CDN/Cloud host benchmarking tool? - karanbhangui

I remember a while back, somebody posted in the comments of a thread a benchmarking tool for various CDNs and Cloud hosts, based on a 1mb download file.<p>Does anyone remember that link? Thanks.
======
benologist
Is it this one?

<https://www.cloudkick.com/>

~~~
karanbhangui
no, that's not it. this was flash based, and actually downloaded files to your
computer from various CDNs to test their speed/latency.

